# (((((((((((( RED ROOSTER -VS- HAPPY ))))))))))))



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*THAT'S RIGHT RED ROOSTER IS ON HIS WAY TO HAPPY'S HOUSE FROM JUST US C.C,,,,,

IT'S A HOUSE CALL AN IT WILL BE GOING DOWN IN HIGHLAND,CA IN ABOUT 1 HOUR !!!!!!!!

I WILL POST THE PICTURES UP TONIGHT WHEN I GET BACK !!!*


----------



## 39chevy (Apr 11, 2006)

TRUST ME HES READY


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 39chevy_@Jan 3 2007, 08:12 PM~6896682
> *TRUST ME HES READY
> *


YES ROOSTER IS READY :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 39chevy_@Jan 3 2007, 09:12 PM~6896682
> *TRUST ME HES READY
> *


happy ready


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

TRUUCHA YOU HAVE ANY MAJESTICS NEW YEAR PICS.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 3 2007, 10:57 PM~6897753
> *TRUUCHA YOU HAVE ANY MAJESTICS NEW YEAR PICS.
> *


*YES, BUT I WILL WAIT TILL THE DVD IS READY TO BE RELEASED, IN ABOUT 1 MONTH*


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 3 2007, 11:57 PM~6897753
> *TRUUCHA YOU HAVE ANY MAJESTICS NEW YEAR PICS.
> *


x2


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*O.K I JUST GOT BACK FROM THE HOP, ROOSTER AN HAPPY WENT AT IT FOR ABOUT 5 MINTUES,,,,, THEN THE STARTED TO GAS HOP TO FINISH THINGS OFF,

WHO WON ???? WELL YOU GUYS WILL HAVE TO WAIT FOR VOL # 25 TO SEETHE WINNER OF THIS HOP !!!!*

*((((((((((((((( ANOTHER TRUUCHA EXCLUSIVE )))))))))))))))*


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jan 3 2007, 11:02 PM~6897812
> *O.K I JUST GOT BACK FROM THE HOP, ROOSTER AN HAPPY WENT AT IT FOR ABOUT 5 MINTUES,,,,, THEN THE STARTED TO GAS HOP TO FINISH THINGS OFF,
> 
> WHO WON ???? WELL YOU GUYS WILL HAVE TO WAIT FOR VOL # 25 TO SEETHE WINNER OF THIS HOP !!!!
> ...



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

CATCH ANY FLICKS OF THE TRENCH PLATES WELDED TO THE OUTSIDE OF ROOSTERS FRAME?? :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

looks like rooster got him but i could be wrong :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

thankx truucha


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*THEN THE GAS HOPPING STARTED, KEEP IN MINE THAT THIS CUTLASS IS COMPLETELY DONE FROM INGRAVE REAR END TO TOP AN BOTTOMS ARM'S INTERIOR / ENGINE / PAINT / SILVER LEAF AN PINSTIPPED COMPLETELY FROM TOP TO BOTTOM,,,,,,*


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jan 3 2007, 11:02 PM~6897812
> *O.K I JUST GOT BACK FROM THE HOP, ROOSTER AN HAPPY WENT AT IT FOR ABOUT 5 MINTUES,,,,, THEN THEY STARTED TO GAS HOP TO FINISH THINGS OFF,
> 
> WHO WON ???? WELL YOU GUYS WILL HAVE TO WAIT FOR VOL # 25 TO SEETHE WINNER OF THIS HOP !!!!
> ...


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jan 4 2007, 01:15 AM~6897976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jan 3 2007, 10:15 PM~6897976
> *THEN THE GAS HOPPING STARTED, KEEP IN MINE THAT THIS CUTLASS IS COMPLETELY DONE FROM INGRAVE REAR END TO TOP AN BOTTOMS ARM'S INTERIOR / ENGINE / PAINT / SILVER LEAF AN PINSTIPPED COMPLETELY FROM TOP TO BOTTOM,,,,,,
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

MAN YOU CAUGHT ALOT OF GAS HOPPIN THIS WEEK HUH


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

King Of Rimz, Eddie$Money, 61CADDY, xxxDOUGHBOYxxx, homeboyz, FINESTCARCLUB, E, himbone, beachcity, tony vera, phx rider, truucha
:thumbsup:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 3 2007, 10:21 PM~6898053
> *King Of Rimz, Eddie$Money, 61CADDY, xxxDOUGHBOYxxx, homeboyz, FINESTCARCLUB, E, himbone, beachcity, tony vera, phx rider, truucha, LEO161 :0
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

no pics of rooster gas hoppin


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 3 2007, 11:21 PM~6898048
> *MAN YOU CAUGHT ALOT OF GAS HOPPIN THIS WEEK HUH
> *


*YES I DID, ESPECIALLY YOUR CAR,,,, LOOK OUT FOR IT ON VOL # 25 *


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jan 3 2007, 10:27 PM~6898127
> *YES I DID, ESPECIALLY YOUR CAR,,,, LOOK OUT FOR IT ON VOL # 25
> *


hey truucha do u have any pics of the majestics picnic


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xxxDOUGHBOYxxx_@Jan 3 2007, 11:27 PM~6898107
> *no pics of rooster gas hoppin
> *


*SORRY, I GOT TO LEAVE A LITTLE BIT FOR THE DVD*


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo161_@Jan 3 2007, 11:28 PM~6898134
> *hey truucha do u have any pics of the majestics picnic
> *


*YES, I WILL POST THEM UP THIS WEEKEND, I WANT TO SAVE THE BEST WHEN THE DVD COMES OUT, I DON'T WANT TO GIVE IT ALL AWAY*


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jan 3 2007, 10:29 PM~6898147
> *YES, I WILL POST THEM UP THIS WEEKEND, I WANT TO SAVE THE BEST WHEN THE DVD COMES OUT, I DON'T WANT TO GIVE IT ALL AWAY
> *


:0 :0 well its all koo ill still het ur dvd


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jan 4 2007, 01:28 AM~6898135
> *SORRY, I GOT TO LEAVE A LITTLE BIT FOR THE DVD
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

FUCK 25 IS GONNA BE OFF DA HOOK BEYOTCHES


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jan 3 2007, 11:27 PM~6898127
> *YES I DID, ESPECIALLY YOUR CAR,,,, LOOK OUT FOR IT ON VOL # 25
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 3 2007, 10:32 PM~6898174
> *:cheesy:
> *


sup rich


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

I have some good has hop pics but out of respect for truucha I will not post... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 3 2007, 10:38 PM~6898233
> *I have some good has hop pics but out of respect for truucha I will not post... :biggrin:
> *


post em


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 3 2007, 11:39 PM~6898240
> *post em
> *


hahahaha ill post some pics


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jan 4 2007, 12:27 AM~6898127
> *YES I DID, ESPECIALLY YOUR CAR,,,, LOOK OUT FOR IT ON VOL # 25
> *


You should call it the gas hop video.....See what happens when the price of gas gets too high....We just drive in wheelies now....less tires on the ground :0


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 3 2007, 10:39 PM~6898240
> *post em
> *


x2


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

here is some pics but no just wait for truucha... This puts food in his plate.
http://i10.tinypic.com/2ih9jxi.jpg[/img]] 
http://i10.tinypic.com/4i62kjt.jpg[/img]] 
http://i16.tinypic.com/4c0x3yt.jpg[/img]]


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 4 2007, 12:07 AM~6897882
> *CATCH ANY FLICKS OF THE TRENCH PLATES WELDED TO THE OUTSIDE OF ROOSTERS FRAME?? :biggrin:
> *


At least he aint try'in tyo hide it....It's like an ice sandwich.... :biggrin:


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

good shit


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 4 2007, 12:07 AM~6897882
> *CATCH ANY FLICKS OF THE TRENCH PLATES WELDED TO THE OUTSIDE OF ROOSTERS FRAME?? :biggrin:
> *


So is that considered cheating?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 3 2007, 11:45 PM~6898301
> *At least he aint try'in tyo hide it....It's like an ice sandwich.... :biggrin:
> *


TRUE TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

http://i12.tinypic.com/2j2euzd.jpg[/img]] 
http://i14.tinypic.com/350t54p.jpg[/img]] 
http://i3.tinypic.com/2s13mah.jpg[/img]] 
last pic
http://i10.tinypic.com/2ivl21f.jpg[/img]]


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 4 2007, 12:54 AM~6898375
> *http://i12.tinypic.com/2j2euzd.jpg[/img]]
> http://i14.tinypic.com/350t54p.jpg[/img]]
> http://i3.tinypic.com/2s13mah.jpg[/img]]
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

THAT'S HAPPY A- ARMS LOOKING GOOD..








HERNAN YOU GOT DOWN AT..... :biggrin: 

THIS PIC IS FROM NEW YEAR'S








:biggrin:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

That's right Happy is taken it to the next level with the clean hoppers no MIERDA!!!
I don't see all the big ballers steppin up to the plate :0 :0 :0 LOL
I've seen plenty of street show cars & his car fits the bill & it's a f'n hopper!
I was proud to do work on HAPPY's car, thanks for the video clip GTIMESEASTLOS good looking out. Too bad I missed maybe next time(couldn't drive over there from Whittier fast enough).  

POR QUE SON.................


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jan 4 2007, 12:51 AM~6898808
> *That's right Happy is taken it to the next level with the clean hoppers no MIERDA!!!
> I don't see all the big ballers steppin up to the plate :0  :0  :0  LOL
> I've seen plenty of street show cars & his car fits the bill & it's a f'n hopper!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Jan 4 2007, 12:51 AM~6898808
> *That's right Happy is taken it to the next level with the clean hoppers no MIERDA!!!
> I don't see all the big ballers steppin up to the plate :0  :0  :0  LOL
> I've seen plenty of street show cars & his car fits the bill & it's a f'n hopper!
> ...


no problem homie


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

NICE PIX

uffin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

*GOOD SHIT HOMIES.... KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK TRUUCHA*


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jan 4 2007, 12:54 AM~6898375
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dang that car didnt look that bad when I seen it last month, lol. Rooster banged the shit out of it, lol. :biggrin: 

Fuckin Rooster is hilarious!


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

dam looked like a good match, but Rooster on them 13's though


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:biggrin:  :0 :0 :0


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

HAPPY'S CUTTY IS PRETTY DAMN CLEAN! :thumbsup:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

happys car is clean as fuck but that don't give u inches


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jan 4 2007, 01:08 AM~6897896
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I love the missing Bumper :uh:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*SOME ONE ALWAYS HAS SOMETHING TO SAY,,,, DAMN*


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Jan 5 2007, 07:31 AM~6909052
> *I love the missing Bumper :uh:
> *


*MAYBE YOU SHOULD WORRY ABOUT YOUR CLIENTS PLANTS AN NOT SOMEONES FRONT BUMPER*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Jan 5 2007, 06:31 AM~6909052
> *I love the missing Bumper :uh:
> *


BOO HOOO


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Jan 5 2007, 08:31 AM~6909052
> *I love the missing Bumper :uh:
> *


first get a car then worry about sum1 bumber you dumb shit


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Jan 5 2007, 06:31 AM~6909052
> *I love the missing Bumper :uh:
> *


:uh: :uh:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jan 5 2007, 09:35 AM~6909654
> *SOME ONE ALWAYS HAS SOMETHING TO SAY,,,, DAMN
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jan 5 2007, 08:35 AM~6909654
> *SOME ONE ALWAYS HAS SOMETHING TO SAY,,,, DAMN
> *


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

looked like a good match,can't wait to see the footage.


----------



## CHAVO313 (Nov 25, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship: GALLO FINO :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

You can always count on Truucha to get the good sh*t on film


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

man, I love all this shit!!! ja ja ja :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: good lookin out gente!
Robert :0


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jan 8 2007, 09:56 PM~6939126
> *man, I love all this shit!!! ja ja ja :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: good lookin out gente!
> Robert :0
> *


remember what I told u I had a customer with a suprise 4 new years day, I think it caught some peoples attention!  :0 :0 :0


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 5 2007, 12:42 PM~6910832
> *first get a car  then  worry about sum1 bumber  you dumb shit
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 5 2007, 11:42 AM~6910832
> *first get a car  then  worry about sum1 bumber  you dumb shit!!!!!!!!!!*


TELL EM SMILEY DOGG!!!!!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 8 2007, 11:14 PM~6939752
> *TELL EM SMILEY DOGG!!!!!!
> *


bet u he said that with a big ol smile on his face :biggrin:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

*Nice Hopper Happy You Have Come A Long Way Congrats! :thumbsup: *


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

Good Shit TRUUCHA!! BUT WHEN YOU COMIN TO MINNESOTA WE GOT LOW LOWS TOO/HOPPERS MY FAVORITE PART ABOUT YOUR VIDEOS ID HACE TO SAY THE GAS HOPPIN SHIT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Jan 9 2007, 12:14 AM~6939752
> *TELL EM SMILEY DOGG!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL JEFE (Jan 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------

